# Streaming Server Just for Roll It Up Users



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

Broadcasting at 96kbps, @48Hkz in Stereo 

Got the Streaming Server up and running. Put http://216.210.185.108:8000/listen.m3u into your web browser or iTunes. 

Got anything you want to hear? If I got, you'll hear it.

*Offer valid until 4:30pm PST Today. Bandwidth bill will be horrific


----------



## Cearid (Nov 24, 2007)

Grandfather you kick ass.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks man.

tip o' the hat to you


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

turn it up.....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks... 

bit o' ziggy on at the moment...


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

As they say in Jah-macia

Bob is the music of the dead.

Ziggy is the music of the living 

Jah Rastafar I


----------



## Harkin (Nov 24, 2007)

Wicked man, surprised at the sound quality, really good. Nice 1 mate


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

Harkin said:


> Wicked man, surprised at the sound quality, really good. Nice 1 mate



eating a bandwidth like a muther.

Powered by Quad core Mac Pro 4 Quad core at 3ghz on a OC92 circuit

Yeowwwweeeeee


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

I got broadband... no prob's here. 


Black Uhuru

just cranked it up a few notches...


----------



## Awake and Baked (Nov 24, 2007)

i am not the most technical person but i have always wanted to have an internet radio station. does it cost a bunch of dough to get one running? what would i need to buy in order to play my tunes live on the net?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

Awake and Baked said:


> i am not the most technical person but i have always wanted to have an internet radio station. does it cost a bunch of dough to get one running? what would i need to buy in order to play my tunes live on the net?


natmoon is into that, he'd be a great person to ask.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

Awake and Baked said:


> i am not the most technical person but i have always wanted to have an internet radio station. does it cost a bunch of dough to get one running? what would i need to buy in order to play my tunes live on the net?



A server, streaming server software, & credit card to pay for the frigging bandwidth, unless you got advertisers footing the bill.

I do it for my friends. 

Jah Rastafar I


----------



## Awake and Baked (Nov 24, 2007)

cool thanks


----------



## Harkin (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck Yeah Sublime..


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

Harkin said:


> Fuck Yeah Sublime..



San Diego is Sublime nutz. Great group, imho


----------



## Harkin (Nov 24, 2007)

Your Grandfather said:


> San Diego is Sublime nutz. Great group, imho


Yeah defo mate. They also don't play commerialized crap...


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm soooo medicated


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 24, 2007)

i tried to listen but it says server not found.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

http://216.210.185.108:8000/listen.m3u

Koosh !


----------



## Harkin (Nov 24, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> i tried to listen but it says server not found.


weird, worked first time here. what u using to listen to it? make sure that your firewall isn't blocking it...


----------



## Steve (Nov 24, 2007)

tuned in

sweet!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

Engine room is calling for more power Captain


----------



## Harkin (Nov 24, 2007)

Maybe, it does cut out every now and again, I'm not complaining though cos it rocks anyway Is it the bandwidth cutting out, maybe make the process higher??


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, keeps needing to buffer.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 24, 2007)

i tuned in now. grandfather is the man!!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

working sweet now... just in time for Bob.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 24, 2007)

dont know much bout reggae but if you could get a chance. welcome to jamrock is the shit. forget who it is by. that would make my day, thanks for the tunes......


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

Jamrock next


----------



## Steve (Nov 24, 2007)

i have a dope remix of welcome to the jamrock, love Damian's shit


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok, think I got the 'stutter' thing fixed


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

When I would 'refresh' rollitup. It would kinda kill peeps connections.

Guess I was having conectile disfunction


----------



## Steve (Nov 24, 2007)

better that than the Bob Dole kind

I'M BOB DOLE....BOB DOLE


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

7th Heaven coming up.

Best group you never heard of.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

23.09gigs used

LOL


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 24, 2007)

Last Call for alcohol


----------



## Harkin (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll second that 7th heaven is awesome, listened to that song first time the other night and was well impressed... can't remember but isn't Joe Satriani the guitarist, he's like one of the best ever...


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 20, 2007)

Server is up 

Just Bob. Nothing more, nothing less.

enjoy


----------



## gotdamunchies (Dec 20, 2007)

Cant connect, distance make a difference? East coast here, with a broadband connection...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2007)

"problem loading page"


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 20, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> "problem loading page"


 what he said..


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry, guys 

Mixing Booze & Ganga sometimes gets to be more fun that imagined. 

I've got it done now


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 24, 2007)

K, got it up.

It's running

Rock & Roll ~ Reggae No country, no Classic Sorry

http://216.210.185.108:8000/listen.m3u


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

hey man....thanks for putting this up again ..... IE challenges.....WP keeps closing (Problem caused by LAME ACM MP3 codec)...thanks...cheers and happy holidays to you!


----------



## stemseed (Jan 19, 2008)

Who is ziggy?


----------

